

Real-time Object Recognition API for your commerce/photo apps - moatzr
https://developers.vufind.com/api/api-docs-recognize

======
moatzr
Hey everyone,

Exciting news-- Vufind is opening up the object recognition platform to
developers! For now, it starts with free access to startups and developers for
the object recognition library which is un-domain constrained, i.e objects
range from apparel (purse, sunglasses, etc) to decor (bedroom, living room) to
scenes (beach, mountain etc). Our intent and plan is to collaborate with
developers all over the globe to extend the platform adding their own models
irrespective of classifier type to the library to build the largest scalable
object recognition platform. Overtime if your object model is used by paying
enterprise customers, we will also offer rev-share agreements. The input is
one jpeg/png or a keyframe from a video. The output is a probabilistic match
score. We look forward to working with you.

<http://developers.vufind.com/visual.php> Best, Moataz and the Vufind team.

------
veal
Sweet, I'll check it out

